# Please survive the thaw little frostie!



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have my ET tomorrow! I had 7 eggs fertilise but only one lonely embryo made it to freezing a day 5.

We have a two hour journey to the clinic, and as time goes on I've become more and more apprehensive about our little frostie not making the thaw. I didn't realise that thawing is such a quick process and now I'm paranoid that we are going to get there and be told we have nothing to transfer. 

We have been told by the clinic that is a 95% chance of it making the thaw which I know is very good, although I'm not sure if that is a generic percentage or one specific to us. But I guess it's natural to feel nervous right?!.. Positive thoughts, positive thoughts! 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Argy i had my first fet (a single transfer) last year which resulted in my six month old boy currently asleep next to me. I had five frozen embryos at the time and I was still very nervous about my embryos not making the thaw. I have four more embryos frozen and we plan to go for our 2nd fet next year and i am still worried that my embryo will not make the thaw so I guess it's only natural to be worried. 

Best of luck. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow  xxx


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,
Just wanted to say my only frozen embryo is hopefully going to be born next week! I'm getting induced on Tuesday. Those wee blastocyst's are tough cookies! 
Lots of luck! 
Marion x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Argy i went all the way to Madrid for my single 3day frostie. Tbh I tried not to think about the thawing & stayed positive.  Obviously it was fine as he's in his cot next to me  
Xx


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck, Argy! Have faith in your wee one😉!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending loads of luck for today Argy!! xxx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you lovely ladies!

So lovely to read the positive stories and thank you for the support. It's great to be around people that know what you are going through!.. Feeling so much more positive now and things always seem better in the morning....

Here we go!! 
Xxx


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

Lots of lucK 

Last week we had four embryos to thaw. We thawed three 2 day embryos. All survived but all arrested the next day. So all our hopes were pinned on one fairly crappy day 6 blast. It thawed perfectly and was continuing to expand just before transfer. 

Not overly hopeful in the 2ww but we were thankful we had something to transfer after 6 weeks of meds.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Ah good luck trunky... Good news that it started to expand positive thoughts being sent your way...I am now joining you 2ww.... 

My little embryo thawed and is safely on board ..yay! stay put little one


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh that's great news argy. Best of luck.

good luck to you too trunky.


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck Argy!


----------

